# How many people can ride in an R32 in comfort?



## roojai (Jun 20, 2003)

I've done a search but not come up with anything. I'm guessing the answer is 2 adults and two small people but would be nice to know 4 adults can fit.

Any answers appreciated


----------



## WKD RWD (Aug 29, 2005)

theyre a two seater really, that happens to have a back seat, even the 4 door that i have is a bitch for people in the back, only for kids or really small Japanese people


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

Id disagree, 4 average sized people can sit in the 32GTR reasonably comfortably, there's only a problem if your tall


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

More ppl = more weight, tell them its a single seater......

Mark.


----------



## shadowninja (Sep 29, 2002)

well, my R33 comfortably does the airport run for the family.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

surprisingly - I think there is loads of room for 4 adults. Its very spacious - plus with privacy glass in the rear - the rear passengers can perve at people in other cars.

I think it is very practical - providing you can get into the back in the first place. The rear seats are like individual buckets.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm 6ft 4ins tall, and I have seen perhaps one or two 32's over the last few years, and I certainly cant get in the back of one if there is someone equally tall in the seat in front...


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Marky_GTSt said:


> More ppl = more weight, tell them its a single seater......
> Mark.


I'm with you on that one, I hate having to go more than 2 up...

When you drive 4 up, you are putting so much more duress on your components... coupled with the reduction in handling, braking, and performance.

The GT-R / GT-S was never designed to be a people carrier.

2 max preferably 1, unless its an emergency...


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*seriously wtf sort of a thread is this?*

are people running out of things to talk about on this forum? why do you need to ask people on a website how many people fit in a skyline? would you not look for yourself.. its a seriously bad thread and the sad thing is its becoming common on this website.


----------



## roojai (Jun 20, 2003)

High Octane said:


> are people running out of things to talk about on this forum? why do you need to ask people on a website how many people fit in a skyline? would you not look for yourself.. its a seriously bad thread and the sad thing is its becoming common on this website.


Because I am looking at buying one but I am still early in the process. It will take me a couple of months to organise the money and I am just getting as much information as I can before I go out and look at them.

I have driven a R33 but not the GTR a while back. If you look at my date of joining this forum you would see I am not a complete newbie, just been quiet.

If this thread ****es you of then just ignore it, better to ignore threads that dont interest you than to make people feel unwelcome and end up looking like a prat. 

Anyway, even though there may be the odd badun, I think this site is GREAT.:smokin:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I left all the bolts out of my back seat as people where wanting me to use it like a taxi, so now I say only one passenger as the back seat isnt fitted, Besides, there isnt that much room back there anyways. My 300zx was the same, four seats but only two of them are realistic proposals for sitting in.

Mark.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

The R32 GTR is no more cramped in the back than a second gen Mondeo IMHO.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Good room for 4 adults - proper coupe. I owned a VTEC Prelude previously and only circus people could fit in those rear seats!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

skyline69_uk said:


> Good room for 4 adults - proper coupe. I owned a VTEC Prelude previously and only circus people could fit in those rear seats!


*Resisting the urge to make a joke about the drivers all being clowns too.*


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

The answer is none ,because if it's set up right no one has a comfortable ride .If you want comfortable and nicy nice buy a Galaxy .


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

And if you buy a galaxy, make sure its not the V6, very expensive on cam chains... as the lower cam chain pulley is built into the crank, Good idea.

Mark.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

That reminds me I have to do an oil change on our Galaxy today


----------



## richr32 (Oct 30, 2005)

yea i had my mates who r both over 6ft in the back of mine yesterday n they didn't complain


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

when I test-drove mine, before buying it, 4 adults went in it easily (though I think long distance would've induced D.V.T, lol 

That's the only time 4 adults will sit in mine (It's perfectly capable of ferrying me the missus and 2 kids around) Problem is that there's a 3rd on the way  WHAT AM I TO DO?????


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

R33_GTS-t said:


> The R32 GTR is no more cramped in the back than a second gen Mondeo IMHO.



Don't start that thread again 

My R33 fits four adults with absolutely no problems, including the lump of a mate last week


----------



## BIGALR33 (Jun 12, 2005)

MADsteve said:


> WHAT AM I TO DO?????


Buy a Stagea 

Or..

Use your boot


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

BIGALR33 said:


> Buy a Stagea
> 
> Or..
> 
> Use your boot


contemplated the Stagea, but, Nah, I'll stick with the skyline - just keeping my eyes open for a genuine roof rack!!! lol.


----------



## Jonnyspeedbump (Mar 21, 2004)

I picked up my mum and dad from the airport just after I bought my R32. My fiancee was with me and my foks had two suitcases with them.
We all drove home in relative comfort.... well appart from when I nailed it from a toll on the dual carriageway .

If you can afford the fuel these make fantastic cars for touring in.


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2001)

No problem to carry four people in comfort.Spend most of my time driving it but have also passengered in the back from the airport run with four on board with a mega suitcase in the boot. You bet it can carry four better than a lot of coupes I know.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

You can fit small adults in the back. I'm 5ft10 and even with my driving position, only a small person can fit in behind me. D


----------



## shadowninja (Sep 29, 2002)

MADsteve said:


> contemplated the Stagea, but, Nah, I'll stick with the skyline - just keeping my eyes open for a genuine roof rack!!! lol.



That's what the spoiler is for!


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

shadowninja said:


> That's what the spoiler is for!


Thinking about removing the rear spoiler, so that's out of the picture, too.


----------



## Fre Brillouet (Sep 13, 2006)

MADsteve said:


> when I test-drove mine, before buying it, 4 adults went in it easily (though I think long distance would've induced D.V.T, lol
> 
> That's the only time 4 adults will sit in mine (It's perfectly capable of ferrying me the missus and 2 kids around) Problem is that there's a 3rd on the way  WHAT AM I TO DO?????


just throw it in the boot


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I think we Skyline owners should be thankfull...Any of you looked in the back of a 911 ??:runaway: :runaway: Can't see how anyone, not even kids can be comfy in that! 
:bowdown1: Praise be to Mr Nissan :bowdown1: 
     

TT


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

for an average family (2 adults and 2 kids) makes for the perfect family car 

Then allows you to have some fun when the wife and the kids are not in it


----------



## Andyswad (Jan 5, 2005)

I agree with Stealth.. none, too loud too hard suspension etc.

Two in the back will fit easy but in comfort? its a race car or prehaps thats just my R32, i'm sure the R34 is more comfortable tho


----------



## C&C (Sep 17, 2002)

I'd say it depends on how tall you are and how tall the people in the front are. I'm around 6 foot, and there's not a lot of legroom behind me when driving. Having said that, I've ridden in the back behind the passenger seat in my wife's R32 GTR when it was reasonably far forward, and it's very comfortable indeed - I had no probs falling asleep!!

I was driving the other day with my dad in the front and my wife and mum in the back and my mum commented on how comfortable it was as the back seats are basically (as someone already said) like individual bucket seats. I think the back seats are particularly comfortable as the backs are particularly high so you can rest your head on them unlike alot of rear seats in more "modern" cars.

So bottom line is apart from sitting behind a quite tall driver, all the other seats are dead comfy!

Conrad.

P.S. The above assumes 2 in the front and 2 in the back. Can't fit a 3rd in the back as the seats are not designed for it and there's no seatbelt!


----------



## Nik_W (Jun 3, 2006)

My brother had to sit in the back of my 32 last night and commented on how comfy it is. It's a bit of a pain in mine because the drivers seats is a fixed Bride jobbie, so anyone getting in the back has to use the passenger side only.


----------



## MowinDaLawn (3 mo ago)

So what I’m getting is that the shorties will fit in the back?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

MowinDaLawn said:


> So what I’m getting is that the shorties will fit in the back?


Kids really, adults for short journeys

think like a 911


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I'd say its a lot bigger that a 911, at least my brothers 996.
The sloping rear window limits passenger size really, the leg room is ok.
I'm ok in the back at 5 foot 9.


----------

